

Ask HN Angels, Incubators: Why not invest in some lifestyle businesses?  - rokhayakebe

Ask HN Angels, Incubators: Why not invest in some lifestyle businesses?
======
paulhauggis
Probably because most lifestyle businesses don't ever make more than a certain
amount of money and investors are looking for the the most+fastest ROI.

